# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Preisentwicklung Windsurf-Equipment

## CaptainAhab

Moin,
nehme nur ich das so wahr oder explodieren die Preise fr Windsurf-Equipment tatschlich immer mehr? Das neue Manic HD soll regulr teils ber 700 Euro kosten, Fanatic verkauft Serienboards fr mehr als 2000 Euro, die neue X9 kostet Liste teils ber 1000 Euro. Sicher, das ist alles gutes Material, aber die "alte X9" war auch regulr deutlich gnstiger, auch das "alte" Manic war schon nicht schlecht, aber auch viel billiger. Wenn ich mir die Haltbarkeit insbesondere von Serienboards, die gern mal wegknicken wie Streichhlzer, ansehe, dann frage ich mich: Ist dieser Preiszuwachs gerechtfertigt? Sind die Boards technisch / vom Aufabu her so viel besser geworden, dass die Preise in 5-6 Jahren im Extremfall fast um 100% zugenommen haben?  Ich glaube nicht, dass das der richtige Weg ist fr eine Nischensportart, die sich den Markt zunehmend auch mit Kitern und nun auch SUPS teilen muss.
Wie seht ihr das? 
Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion!

----------


## Bobak

Solange sie die Bretter zu dem Preis verkaufen, werden sie den Preis beibehalten. Gehen sie nicht weg, wird der Preis sinken ... das ist der Markt.

----------


## Syncro

ja aber auch das problem, wir wollen ja alle neue boards, und bei uns kauft auch eigendlich fast jeder pro oder TE oder HD etc... principiell find ichs bld, weil ich versuche, immer mit dem material am laufenden zu bleiben, das aber bei diesen preisen und als student sau schwer ist...
und die die immer auf dem laufenden bleiben beim material, vor die brauchen sie keine angst zu haben dss sie kiten oder so beginnen, weil die fanatisch genug sind, den preis zu blechen... ist irgendwie ein teufelskreis

----------


## Bobak

Die Frage ist doch: ist das neue Material um so viel "besser", dass der Preis sich rechtfertigt ? Oder tuts auch ein "altes" Brett von letzter Saison ? Also ich finde die Preise auch sau teuer. Bin seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen, aber zu der Zeit, als ich angefangen habe mit dem Windsurfen haben Bretter 1000 DM (ok, ich bin seeeeeeeeehr alt ^^)gekostet, und das war schon ne Menge

----------


## ChrisK

Tja, die Frage ist auch, wieviel ist es Dir wert? Ich meine, man mu die Teile Probe fahren und wenn man wirklich der Meinung ist, das Teil ist es einfach und nicht ein guter Gebrauchter von vor 5 Jahren mu man investieren. Allerdings sind die Preise verglichen mit den DM Preisen wirklich explodiert, leider sind die Margen im Windsurf-Business extrem dnn und wer Innovation und Entwicklung will, brauch leider Geld. Die Materialien haben sich ja auch verndert.
Bei uns im Verein fahren viele Teile von vor 20 Jahren und die fahren auch, nur langsamer und nicht so lange. 
Als Student wrde ich auch weniger und lteres Material fahren... aber ein Glck ist das ne Weile her und ich kenne so ziemlich keinen, der die UVP Preise zahlt, wer am Ende des Jahres kauft ist auch immer gut dabei.

Ride on

----------


## PaulePleusen

Wer kauft den schon jetzt ein neues Segel?

Ich kaufe generell Auslaufmodelle auf der Messe.
Die Vorjahresmodelle sind genauso gut, der Auslaufpreis in Ordnung.

Les dir mal aus dem vorletzten Windsurfing Journal das Interview mit Torben Sonntag durch, das ist das Thema auf den Punkt gebracht.

----------


## Cpt.Sternhagel

Dann werden die knftigen Auslaufpreise aber den ehemaligen Listenpreisen gleich sein :-(((

----------


## CaptainAhab

.... denn die Listenpreise hat ja wahrscheinlich nie jemand gezahlt. Aus dem Grund steigen die jetzt wohl, dass die "alten" Listenpreise erreicht werden... trotzdem wird der Kram ja faktisch immer teuerer. Dazu kommt, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass die Qualitt m.E. oft eben dem Preis oder der Preissteigerung nicht angemessen ist. Warum kostet eine stinknormale Alugabel 50% mehr als noch vor wenigen Jahren? 
Besonders bei Serienboards, die dann doch oft lcherlich wenig aushalten, frage ich mich dann, warum ich bei diesen Preisen nicht gleich zu einem deutlich stabileren Custom greifen soll. 
Ich finde, da passt was nicht: Die Wirtschaft liegt angeblich darnieder, auf der boot taucht aus Kostengrnden kaum ein Hersteller mehr auf, aber der Kunde soll deutlich mehr fr ein durchaus vergleichbares Produkt zahlen als noch vor einigen Jahren. Leider steigt aber die Leistung / Haltbarkeit der Produkte nicht mit dem Preis.
Auf gut deutsch: Ich finde es zum K.... wenn ich fr ein Serienboard jetzt schonmal fast 2000 Euro regulr oder immer noch gut 1600 mit blichem Rabatt hinblttern darf und das Brett sieht nach 5 Wochen aus als wre es 5 Jahre in einer Station genutzt worden. 

Gre

----------


## Syncro

ja anscheinend gibs ja noch genug die das neue material kaufen, sonst wrde das anders aussehen...

----------


## oldyeller

Ich habe mir dieses jahr ein nigel nagel neues gun steel gekauft, und muss sagen, das ich im vergleich mit der aktuellen preissenkung (ca.74€) gut leben kann. 
Im vergleich mit anderen (etablierteren) marken finde ich preise, die knapp 200 bis 250 € teurer sind eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt, weil die vorteile und verbesserungen, oder "innovationen" nur relativ gering sind, wie z.b. irgendwelche kevlarstreifen im vorliek, oder ein besonderer scheuerschutz an den lattenendkappen, oder.... Das wirkt sich vielleicht vorteilhaft auf die dauerhaltbarkeit aus, aber wenn man ein segel relativ schonungslos benutzt, hlt ein severne oder gaastra segel, bestimmt nur so viel aus wie ein gun, und liegt dann letzten endes genauso frh beim segelmacher auf dem tisch.
Wahrscheinlich hebt die windsurfbranche einfach ein weniog die preise, weil keiner mehr das teure material kauft, und die die es dennoch kaufen zahlen auch die teuren preise, und wenn es dann gar nicht mehr geht kann man ja wieder preise senken...

----------


## brewcrew

beim windsurfen, das ja beileibe kein breitensport mehr ist, vielleicht auch nie war, kommen viele faktoren zusammen die letztendlich den preis ausmachen.

die produkte werden, absolut gesehen, in vergleichsweise geringer stckzahl produziert. es sind ja keine turnschuhe oder fussblle...sie werden unter einsatz hochwertigster (teurer) Materialien immer aufwendiger produziert ...und es gibt eine riesige pallette entsprechend den anwendungsbereichen...

der DM / Euro Vergleich hinkt, da sich auch die Einkommen im vergleich zu den 999 DM / Brett-Zeiten verndert haben... ber das wieviel lsst sich endlos diskutieren...

richtig ist  - das es  - wenn man schon beschlossen hat sich von 2000 euronen zu trennen - im custombereich echte alternativen gibt (vergl. www.wark-boards.de)

auch richtig ist, das man mit altem (oder gebraucht gekauftem)stuff auch richtig spass auf dem wasser haben kann...z.Zt. bei DD private adds nen Madd 90 fr ~ 300 euros...

das wir fallende preise fr highend material erleben werden ... darauf wrde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen...

wenn die ansprche den jeweiligen (finanziellen)mglichkeiten angepasst werden, ist es doch nur noch halb so schlimm...  :Wink:  

ansonsten ist tischtennisspielen ne echt preiswerte alternative...und nicht windabhngig...solange man in der Halle bleibt  :Big Smile:

----------


## modis

also ich kauf mir gar nix neues.....
wenn ich mir das anschau das das  ich mir ein 2008er um 570euro gekauft hab das htte vor 2 Jahren 1500gekostet und da seh ich keinen sinn nur das es neu ist?

also ich kann mit gebrauchten boards oder auslaufmodellen sehr gut leben

----------


## Frank_Do

Ich mu auch nicht stndig erneuern! ...dann mu ich mich auch nicht jede Saison neu einstellen, den passenden Trimm finden, sondern gleich genieen!
Ersetzt wird nur, was partout nicht mehr zu reparieren ist {punkt}

----------

